# Eating disorder & uncured skin allergic



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Your puppy is beautiful, I am sure there will be plenty of advise for you from other forum members to help out. My Asha is always scratching and has some sort of allergy which we struggle with at times,and I feed her a raw diet and add omega oil(3 & 6) or fish oil into her diet.Her coat is healthy and shiny.Good luck with finding something that she enjoys, I am sure adding these oils into her diet will really help.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the board. Any chance of putting her back on the dog food and see what happens in a couple of weeks? If she still has skin problems it could certain rule out the new food you cooked for her. Good luck with this.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She could have a flea allergy-all it takes is one flea, to start problems for dogs who are sensitive to fleas. Also, she could have demodectic or sarcoptic mange-from her photo, her skin/fur look like one of my grandpups did when he had demodectic mange.

I am not a huge fan of cooking for your dog but I know a lot of people do it successfully. Hopefully one of them will chime in. You need to make sure that she is receiving a balanced diet. One thing I did not see you mention was calcium, or bones, and she willl need that as a growing puppy.

She is adorable, by the way, and welcome!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

It's very important to have a balanced calium/phosphorous level esp for a puppy. If she is not eating raw bones, you will need to add calcium to her diet. Please do research about this so you know the exact amount and ratio that you need. To not do so could be very serious for her growth and health. I'm still in the learning mode as far as home cooking. My suggestion would be to either find a quality kibble ( Eagle Pack Holistic, Innova, Canidae, Wellness, etc ) or a dehydrated raw like The Honest Kitchen which you are sure is nutritionally complete and then research feeding a home cooked/raw diet before continuing. Also, a fish oil like Icelandic Pure can do wonders for skin and coat. Last but not least, welcome to the forum. I'm sure you'll get more advice and help. We'd love more pics.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello, sorry you had to join because of health issues.

I doubt the food you're feeding is causing hair loss in such a short time. Flea allergy dermatitis like Linda mentioned, ringworm or mange might account for that. 

Many pups get demodectic mange at around 6-12 months. It happens when the mothers immunity is gone, but the pups own immuity is not fully functional, or is stressed in some way. All dogs have the mange mite on their skin, but it can get out of control if the immune system is not funcitioning at peak performance. It's possible that the diet you gave her just tipped the balance a bit more.

The diet you describe is not complete. I'd switch back to the kibble she did well on till you do some more research. It has many ingredients missing. Chicken alone has taurine missing, and will cause a lot of problems over time if not added. It is needed for heart health. Liver, kidney and heart all add vital ingredients too. The calcium/phosphorous ratio Betty mentioned, along with the amount is important. Puppies grow so quickly even a few days with improper diet is critical. There are a lot of forums for raw or home cooked dog food. And a lot of good books.

If you want her to eat kibble for a short time till you read up on home cooked diets, try moistening her kibble with broth from something you've cooked, even vegetable water. And about a tablespoon of mashed veggies mixed in, Cottage cheese, yogurt, chooped chicken liver, small cubes of hard cheese, sardines in oil, half a hot dog, sliced, all in small amounts.( about a tablespoon) If she's hungry she will eat. So perhaps cut back how much you give her too.

Her reluctance to eat kibble just now might be because she's teething. It hurts when those back teeth come in. Frozen banana is soothing and chewy. Or raw bones(chicken wings, not cooked, and skin removed, but not at meal times. It's not good to mix raw nad cooked foods). Cut banana in half lenghtways before freezing so if she swallows it whole it doesn't block the windpipe.

It is possible the herbs you add could cause allergies, or sensitivites. I would definatley leave them out, and add one at a time and wait several days to check for a reaction, before adding another.

My crews all time favorite meat is goat!


----------



## neuyyap (Jul 21, 2008)

*Thanks but could teach me more?*

Im so surprised I received replies from you all immediately after I post the thread. I don't know where to start first... so just talking one by one.
xxx For her diet, I changed her diet to cooked food since she was teething in 4months old. That is when she savored bread and other kinds of food. After that, she didn't want to eat dog food anymore no matter how hard I try. I tried to buy different kind of dog food but still she refuses to eat. Then I have no choice but to boil her chicken+potato+tomato+carrot. This is when she starts to get her hair drop on the reddish spots. She likes to chew and lick on the area. I brought her to see veterinarian but he said it's suspected not causing by fleas or mites as the med couldn't help. Therefore I changed to mutton mixed with rice and added with olive oil. Sometimes I gave her beef and beef liver if I able to buy. For the first time, she loves it so much but gradually loosing interest and only eats little. I found out that she is very choosy. I knew the importance of providing her calcium/bone in her diet but I have no idea on how-to. I am afraid she will choke if I give the bone in one big chunk. Can you share me your idea?
xxx Questions to Cam's mum, What is taurine? and is it needed to have liver in her everyday meal? Since I am away from my home, I only go back once a week. so, my mother is taking care of her everyday. She didn't know how important is the calcium and other mineral + vitamins for her so sometimes she might miss that in her daily meal. 
Is any kind of food that I can provide her to complete her daily needed besides bone?
Feel better after I can share my feelings here and at last someone could share with me


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Just for now is there anyway you can mix some of the dry dog food in with your cooked food? would she eat a 50/50 mix of dry dog food and your cooked food if it was mixed well together? This might be a good way to take her back to dog food only, as well as give her some other nutrients that she maybe missing in the cooked food by itself.


----------



## neuyyap (Jul 21, 2008)

I did try before. It is either she picked the cooked one to eat or she didn't eat at all. She just dislikes the dog food. I hope she could go back to eat her dog food so that her skin may recover.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I would be willing to bet that your dogs skin issues are not an allergy but a nutritional imbalance of some kind. You have said in your post that you are trying your best to feed a homemade diet but aren't getting all the proper nutrients in. Proper nutrition is so vital, especially in a growing pup. I would talk to your vet about food options. A dog will not starve itself and you should offer dog food, and if not eaten after an hour, pick it up and try again at the next meal. I bet by day 2 the dog will eat the dog food if given nothing else to eat.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Where are you located??? I would get a quality dog kibble ( Eagle Pack Holistic, Wellness, etc). You could entice her to eat by adding a raw egg, plain yogurt, etc. .... something that she'd love but would coat the dog food. She desparately needs a balanced diet ...... esp as a puppy. She could have serious growth difficulties if not. Balancing a home cooked or raw diet would entail alot of reading and knowledge... she not only needs calcium, but she needs the right calciumhosphorous ratio. Let us know how it is going.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is a link to a site with lots of books on dog nutrition and feeding. Our 4 month old pup is on a raw food diet. She loves crunching those chicken wings! We did a lot of reading before we got her and it was an adjustment feeding like this, but it is easy now.

http://www.dogwise.com/Browse/SubCatList.cfm?SubCat=Natural%20Health%20and%20Nutrition


----------



## embreeo (Aug 19, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know if skin allergies are known to be hereditary?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.....they can be hereditary.

I also feel that the pup is suffering from some sort of vitamin/mineral deficiency.

Feeding a home made diet to a dog is very tricky as you must make sure they're getting all nutrients they need. Organ meats, muscle, bone, omegas, Vit D, C, E, etc. are imperative.

Plus, the calcium/phosphorus balance (as someone already mentioned) is crucial.

I think I'd go back to a commercial diet (a GOOD one with no wheat corn or soy), or get some mentoring from someone who has fed their dogs a home made diet for years, and can guide you.


----------

